# Banana seat recovering



## Toyranosaur (Feb 23, 2020)

I've Googled & looked a fair amount but can't find what I'm looking for- A start-to-finish instructional thread on recovering Schwinn banana seats.  Disassembly of pan, materials, adhesives, foams etc.  It must exist methinks, can anyone point a finger for me?  Most stuff is old, outdated, incomplete or not in-depth (Or all 4.)  Looking to re-do a Stingray Jr. saddle.  Any help appreciated!   Chris


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 24, 2020)

Go to You Tube and look.  I found several good videos that explain how to do it.  Roger


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 24, 2020)

I didn't see much as comprehansive as I'd like, but shall look again.  Where does one acquire material for the job?  That's a biggie, maybe the biggiest.  Chris


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 25, 2020)

If you want to have it look nice buy one of the recover kits.  Look on E-Bay for them.  Roger


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 25, 2020)

Ebay has none, and one site that offers seat kits, paint & such is out of stock- Who knows if they'll ever get them in again, but left my E-mail anyway.  Darn tiny seat!  Glad I'm just doing a 'Period'-worn Stingray Jr., the price of paint is highway robbery.  Thanks for the tips Roger, I guess I just expected the seats would be a bigger thing- Maybe the availability of 'New' banana seats is cutting into it?  Chris


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 25, 2020)

On Walmart site search "bicycle banana seat". There are 80 listings, each different colors, etc. Picture is one example. If that doesn't work maybe pictures and measurements of yours would be helpful.
Have you taken it apart? 
The material maybe take it to a local fabric store or upholstery shop. I'm sure a lot hinges on whether you want authenticity or just something close?
A new seat if same size would work for now, and save the old one for later.




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 25, 2020)

I shall indeed try that mate, cheers!  I got a seat kit quote with the correct fake stich/no silver + foam, tag, and all, of $96 + S&H, which, added to the cost of the seat I bought ($39) would gimme $140-ish, plus my time.  This a Junior Sting-Ray w/15" saddle.  The one I bought is in GREAT shape, but is a flowered Lil' Chick or such.  I hoped I could use vinyl dye/paint but Schwinn, those high-quality bastards, embossed the flowers deeply into the vinyl so screwed there.  

  I want it accurate but this particular bike is kind of beat, so if I find a saddle at the 'Mart I may strip it of vinyl, thinking the longer seat has enough vinyl to swap:  So that's where I am now.

  If this bike was a resto and nicer, the seat kit might be an option:  Pretty pricey though.  I'll peek at WM & see what pops up, Thanks for the tip Sevenhills.  Chris


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 26, 2020)

You may also want to reach out to auto/marine seat upholsterers. Boat people may have some vinyl seat material you can use?


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 26, 2020)

My E-Bay search for "Banana seat" came back with many pages of results.  You do have to search through them but they are there.  Roger


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 26, 2020)

At noon to day I ran 2 E-Bay searches.  Banana seats gave me 2542 results and Schwinn banana seats gave me 669 results.  Roger


----------



## Toyranosaur (Feb 27, 2020)

Yup:  But, mine is a dang  Junior, so 3" shorter than regular:  There lies the rub.  I did, however, score a 'New' Ebay red sparkle w/fake stitching that's not chrome highlighted, and it says 15" so I went with that puppy for now.  $35 bucks, and for this bike I can live with it- At least 'til I find a piece of matching red sparkle to re-do my flower seat, now I can take my time.

  I sure appreciate the tips, glad I signed on here.  It will, I decided, be a bit of a 'custom' built to my liking (Rat bike?) as I might put a rear S2 from a re-pop Krate on the rear instead of the S7 if it fits (Any tips on that would helpful!)  Since it's kind of a cheap old unit some freedom of expression seems allowable in a way that my next bike, something more serious & nicer, would no be conducive to.  Might as well have some fun.  Chris


----------



## REC (Mar 4, 2020)

You were assisted by one of the "old guys" (sorry Roger!) that is always out there with help when it is needed.

REC
@Roger Henning


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 4, 2020)

Old is better than dead and I just turned 71.  Roger


----------

